# can visiting a website get you a virus???



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Im just wondering if i go to a website, cause sometimes i google stuff and not everyone is nice out there and wants to hurt you. Anyways i may google something and may go to corrupt website without knowing, Now many people say Watching p*** gets your viruses(I dont, i think its nasty) anyways, how can a website give you viruses, i mean don't you have to download it, people say that the ads pop up and inject spyware into your pc. Is this true, cause with research for my homework, im using ca and mcafee site advisor to make sure i go to a safe site, but sometimes they can be wrong, and i want to be as protected as possible, so could anyone explain?.
Thank you
Awake.


----------



## Darkblade97 (May 24, 2008)

The simple answer is yes. Whenever you go to a website it downloads the websites source, other stuff etc. Heck, you can go to a suspecting website and receive yourself a copy of Antivirus XP with no charge! I went to a proxy website once and AVG alerted me saying Fake Antivirus was trying to install itself in my laptop without downloading anything but the website. So just be careful for now on because I want to learn from my past mistakes.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Install the McAfee Site Advisor plugin for Firefox or IE. This will place a green button in your status bar for safe sites, red for dangerous, grey for untested.

It also uses these colours for google search results, so you never need to go to an unsafe site again.

IE: http://www.siteadvisor.com/download/ie.html
Firefox: http://www.siteadvisor.com/download/ff.html


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

koala said:


> Install the McAfee Site Advisor plugin for Firefox or IE. This will place a green button in your status bar for safe sites, red for dangerous, grey for untested.
> 
> It also uses these colours for google search results, so you never need to go to an unsafe site again.
> 
> ...


i already downloaded that, i also use CA toolbar, it tells me if the owner hides its identy and such, andwere the owner lives and were the server location is.


----------

